# Expat living Cyberjaya vs KL



## jacobb

Hello,

My family will be moving to KL in September and we are researching living accommodations. 

My wife will be working in Putrajaya so her commute is a concern. 

The best commute would be from Cyberjaya via car. However we would like to experience KL (culture, food, people, etc) and are concerned that living in Cyberjaya would be alienating. 

Bangsar, Mont Kiara, and KLCC are on the short list as they have good expat communities, schools for our child, and will allow us to explore the city. 

What would you recommend?

Any recommendations are greatly appreciated!

Thanks,

Jacob


----------



## Menno

jacobb said:


> Hello,
> 
> My family will be moving to KL in September and we are researching living accommodations.
> 
> My wife will be working in Putrajaya so her commute is a concern.
> 
> The best commute would be from Cyberjaya via car. However we would like to experience KL (culture, food, people, etc) and are concerned that living in Cyberjaya would be alienating.
> 
> Bangsar, Mont Kiara, and KLCC are on the short list as they have good expat communities, schools for our child, and will allow us to explore the city.
> 
> What would you recommend?
> 
> Any recommendations are greatly appreciated!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jacob


Hi Jacob. We are also looking for a new home in MA. We will relocate as soon as our villa on Bali is sold. We have been digging into the web and in Mont Kiara, Damansara and Bangsar are many nice condo's for rent. As specially the last area Bangsar is close to the city and there are many expats. The only thing? A bit pricy. Where you from USA or may be Holland? Cheers and fun with the search.


----------



## veriya

if your wife is going to be working in putrajaya, then the most ideal place to stay would be cyberjaya.
people say cyberjaya is a dead place, but i would disagree.
you can find all the amenities, plus you get to stay in a quite enviroment. rather than the hectic KL.
and KL is not that far from cyberjaya/putrajaya, its 20 mins drive, (unless 20 mins is long for you)


i think your top concern should be a place for your children's schooling. if you plan to stay in cyberjaya/putrajaya area, i would highly recomend you nexus international school.

i visited there recently, and took a tour inside the school, i must say, once you check out the place, you wouldnt have second thoughts on sending you children there.

but if you choose to stay in kl, do check out, gardens and alice; also good schools.


----------



## frisoman

Will u consider Damansara Perdana as this is another booming area ,near to Ikea and other major department stores . You may search google maps for this area.


----------



## matto

jacobb said:


> Hello,
> 
> My family will be moving to KL in September and we are researching living accommodations.
> 
> My wife will be working in Putrajaya so her commute is a concern.
> 
> The best commute would be from Cyberjaya via car. However we would like to experience KL (culture, food, people, etc) and are concerned that living in Cyberjaya would be alienating.
> 
> Bangsar, Mont Kiara, and KLCC are on the short list as they have good expat communities, schools for our child, and will allow us to explore the city.
> 
> What would you recommend?
> 
> Any recommendations are greatly appreciated!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jacob


Hi Jacob,

We recently moved to Damansara heights and can highly recommend it. How old is your child? My daughter is almost 3 and goes to international school around the corner

Regards
Matt


----------



## jacobb

matto said:


> Hi Jacob,
> 
> We recently moved to Damansara heights and can highly recommend it. How old is your child? My daughter is almost 3 and goes to international school around the corner
> 
> Regards
> Matt


Hi Matt,

He is 18mo old. Just getting settled in now. We decided on the Susanna lofts close to KL Sentrel. 

How do you like living here so far?


----------



## dzul

Hi there,
I would suggest 'serene kiara' for its location and nice view up the mont kiara hill.

Also, IOI Resort, Puteri Palma condo is just 15 min drive from Cyberjaya.

If you want further info on the rental there, you may kindly google me at dzul.iagent


----------



## eryepe

how are you doing so far? enjoying the new place?


----------

